# Oberon request!?!? If any1 can help plz



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

This is a request if anyone has the oberon cover three graces in wine. I just ordered RoH in purple but now i am thinking i might also want three graces if i can save up for a 2nd cover. Any pics will help also if any1 has any pics of it lying flat or back view also plz add! thanks in advance!


----------

